# Check stub



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

does anyone know the website or how we can print our stubs


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

For taxes? The 1099 is mailed


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> does anyone know the website or how we can print our stubs


You can print the summary only by taking a picture, you cannot even take a screen shot anymore. Off course there are work around which I cannot discuss here!


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> You can print the summary only by taking a picture, you cannot even take a screen shot anymore. Off course there are work around which I cannot discuss here!


I would like to know ways around that if you don't mind. Thank you guys for answering my question.

Also has anyone set up instant pay with amazon flex. I tried this morning with activehours but the app wants my name with my earnings and amazon flex app doesn't allow that. Anyone know how to correct this


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> I would like to know ways around that if you don't mind..................


Hint: Xposed Framework


----------

